# Stihl KM 94r vs 111r



## dinosaur12

I had a KM 110r that just failed me, was only 4 years old. Took it apart and the piston pin failed, destroyed the piston and scratched up the bottom case/bearing (not sure name). I tried to price it out but its pretty hard to find parts, would need crank, piston, rod, and the bottom end/bearing part. 

I am now leaning towards selling what is left for parts, was thinking $75-100??, and buying a new one. Wanted to see what you guys thought of the 94r vs 111r. I am kind of leaning towards the 94r just because mine failed so soon. It was home use, I would say less then 100 hours on the KM for the 4 years I owned it. While I understand everything fails at some point I am a little pissed that it failed so soon. I got the Stihl because I was tired of the crappy Ryobi types I was having to replace every couple years. 

Let me know what you think of the 94 vs 111. Will add some pics of my 110 just for fun.


----------



## porsche965

The FS 111RX has better trigger modulation that previous 4 mix models and weighs 11#s. One was here a week to try. Ended up trading in my FS 130R for the new gen FS131R because I have many of the attachments. The 111RX is the lightest of the 4 mix line up and feels really well balanced. It was hard to give back. 

I also have a new 94R. Very nice trimmer, light weight and just a solid old two stroke. For around the house it's my favorite. It has the trigger control wheel that I'm planning to install on the 131 to help with the modulation of the trigger. They both have the push button stop, return to start, another nice feature. 
I have echos as well.
What oil/fuel were you running for it's lifetime?


----------



## CR888

The km-94 is a much simpler machine being a two stroke. Its lighter, revs higher and is not 'old' by any means being a fuel efficient strato. I have a km131 & km94 and basic use only the 94. I have 4 tools. If you have already invested in the Stihl attachments stay with Stihl and choose a new power head. If not consider another pro brand, there are better kombi style units on the market.


----------



## dinosaur12

CR888 said:


> If not consider another pro brand, there are better kombi style units on the market.


Yes, I am kind of stuck with Stihl as I already have 3 attachments. Out of curiosity, what other combo style units are better?




porsche965 said:


> What oil/fuel were you running for it's lifetime?


For fuel I used the non-ethanol type fuel, not sure of the octane rating. Oil I ran Echo's brand oil at a 50:1. My exhaust screen (not sure of name) was very clean, wasnt too rich and seemed like the internals were pretty well lubed when I open it up.


----------



## backhoelover

was the guard on the trimmer head?


----------



## backhoelover

what does the cylinder walls look like?


----------



## backhoelover

94 in us doesnt have a solid drive shaft. in other country they come with a solid drive shaft. that bs 

10
4149 711 3203
Drive shaft

11
4137 711 3202
Drive shaft (USA)


----------



## dinosaur12

backhoelover said:


> was the guard on the trimmer head?


I was using the edger when this happen. Its very rare that I use the trimmer, but if I did use it the guard was installed.



backhoelover said:


> what does the cylinder walls look like?


Didn't look that bad. Not the best pic. Only area that looked bad was around the crank area where some shrapnel scratched it up.


----------



## CR888

dinosaur12 said:


> Yes, I am kind of stuck with Stihl as I already have 3 attachments. Out of curiosity, what other combo style units are better


I have a Solo unit which is MUCH better, lighter, more powerful, thicker shafts, all German bearings/gear heads etc, its just better designed and built but they are hard to source. Shindaiwa, Echo & even the new Husky are good options.


----------



## backhoelover

I just got my main commercial account owner to buy a srm 2620 and he says his guys love it. he's going to start putting on trucks as other ones go bad


----------



## backhoelover

Do want to sell that cylinder?


----------



## backhoelover

My 91 had a open trigger. I like the old 90 triggers where stuff can't get between trigger and shaft. FYI 90r are no more


----------

